
Show HN: Open-Source Web App of Simone Giertz's Every Day Calendar Gadget - zmxv
https://zmxv.github.io/everydaycalendar
======
ocdtrekkie
So, first of all, cool. :)

I would point out that, and I feel this comes up with a lot of web apps, but
localStorage is an absolutely terrible place to store persistent data, because
people use multiple devices throughout the day, and browser data is really
something that should be more ethereally cleared.

Storing data in localStorage for this is probably a terrible idea, especially
since this means you cannot clear your localStorage for the site more than
once a year...

I'd far rather this be built to do something like run on Sandstorm.io or
Cloudron.io where the storage is on a server... but under the user's control.

My other thought was that if I wanted a non-physical version of the Every Day
Calendar, there's already a great, server-side option: GitHub. ;) Make a
random GitHub account, make a dummy repository, and make an edit to the readme
file once a day. You'll get a cool activity graph on the profile page.

Regarding your hopes of having a positive or neutral effect on Simone's sales,
I will say I didn't bother to click into her campaign (despite having heard
about it) until after looking at your link. So it informed at least one person
about her project. :)

------
zmxv
Project inception: [https://medium.com/@zmxv/every-day-calendar-
html5-edition-b5...](https://medium.com/@zmxv/every-day-calendar-
html5-edition-b5ea71cf59c2)

